

JS/HTML5 GameBoy Color Emulator - joe12
http://grantgalitz.org/PokemonCrystal/

======
joe12
Found the code: <https://github.com/grantgalitz/GameBoy-Online>

------
joe12
Warning, there's sound that comes with this emulator, so you better turn down
your dial. :/

------
nhoss2
is there an online rom that i can use to test the emulator?

~~~
nhoss2
wow that's awesome, I thought that it didn't work but I just left it on a tab
and then went back to it after a while then randomly clicked around and it
started working.

~~~
joe12
Funny how most people don't know this site exists.

------
hipster1969
OMG Pokemon!!!!

~~~
pikachu9
lolwut

